# quelle application pour acceder au replay ?



## xavax (29 Novembre 2018)

Bonjour,
Je cherche une application pour acceder aux replay sur l'apple tv. J'a icherché par exemple 6play , l'appli est introuvable sur l'apple tv.... Pareil pour france TV etc...
Sur molotov on en trouve certains mais pas tous....
Y a t'il une autre solution ? 
Merci pour votre aide


----------



## minitoine (14 Décembre 2018)

Salut,

Je suis dans le même cas que toi. Et en effet, rien n'est disponible pour Apple TV, du moins sans payer. Tu as apparemment la possibilité d'utiliser MyCanal (payant..) pour regarder en LIVE les chaines TV, mais aussi le replay (MYTF1 vient de revenir apparemment).
Molotov TV permet de bookmarker, mais pas de consulter des replays.
Tu trouveras peut etre (je n'ai pas vérifié) l'application France TV et Arte, qui contiennent leur propre système de replay.
En ce qui concerne 6Play et MYTF1, rien n'éxiste sur Apple TV, et le cast depuis un ordi ou un device iOS n'est plus fonctionnel. Donc c'est niet.

L'autre solution, et c'est la mienne, c'est Android TV. Vu que Bouygues Telecom propose une box android, une version de 6play et MYTF1 est développée et peut etre récupérée en apk pour profiter de ces contenus (en plus des apps Arte et France TV officiellement disponibles).

Concernant les apps opérateurs, pas de TV Orange disponible pour Apple TV, ni pour SFR. (de même pour Android). Il me semble que Bouygues est en voie de dev (en beta) d'une app pour regarder le contenu sur Apple TV. Néanmoins, c'est du 720p et pas de replay à ce que j'ai compris.

Bref. Soit MyCanal et tu paies. Soit pas de replay. Soit go Android TV.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (14 Décembre 2018)

Molotov permet le replay ... mais pas de TF1/M6/etc qui veulent des sous de Molotov. Donc il faudrait prendre un abonnement payant pour celle-là


----------



## LaJague (5 Juillet 2020)

Je rebondis , même si le sujet date un peu !
C’est quand même étrange que les applis ne marchent pas sur ATV ! Le AirPlay non plus ! 

Alors que ça fonctionne sous Android, je ne comprends pas la limitation de ces chaînes 

Heureusement TF1 est dispo sur Molotov, mais M6 ..... il y aurait leur appli je comprendrais mais la .....

Dire que j’étais heureux de passer à la fibre et que pour ça j’ai acheté une ATV !


----------



## LaJague (6 Octobre 2020)

Hello
J’ai souscrit à l’offre canal par VP, je pensais avoir le replay TF1/M6 mais ..... pas trouvé 

Z’etes sur que c’est possible ?


----------



## xavax (6 Octobre 2020)

Moi j’ai tout avec l’option mycanal panorama sur la Freebox révolution. J’espère que cette offre va perdurer car c’est bien pratique


----------



## LaJague (6 Octobre 2020)

LaJague a dit:


> Hello
> J’ai souscrit à l’offre canal par VP, je pensais avoir le replay TF1/M6 mais ..... pas trouvé
> 
> Z’etes sur que c’est possible ?



Je me réponds a moi même , il faut aller sur explorer et Chaînes


----------



## seb063 (13 Octobre 2020)

On donc obligé d'avoir un abonnement pour regarder TF1 ou M6 en replay sur l'AppleTV?


----------



## LaJague (20 Octobre 2020)

Molotov gratuit permet d’enregistrer, mais ce n’est pas du replay 
Alors malheureusement oui ! Il y aurait soit disant un prb de droits ! Alors que sur le tel ça passe ....


----------



## JeanRisEncore (18 Novembre 2020)

Le problème pourrait être réglé si France Télévision, TF1 et M6 adaptait leur application iOS à l'Apple TV.
Ils sont d'accord qu'on puissent profiter du direct et du replay sur nos téléphones mais refusent qu'il en soit de même si on est assis sur le canapé devant la télévision....


----------



## Membre supprimé 1173295 (18 Novembre 2020)

cheyenne17 a dit:


> Le problème pourrait être réglé si France Télévision, TF1 et M6 adaptait leur application iOS à l'Apple TV.
> Ils sont d'accord qu'on puissent profiter du direct et du replay sur nos téléphones mais refusent qu'il en soit de même si on est assis sur le canapé devant la télévision....


Pour France Télévision, l’application pour Apple TV existe (ça fait un petit moment déjà). Elle s’appelle france.tv.


----------

